

BloomThat is Latest Startup to Stop and Sell the Roses - chadlpowell
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/02/06/bloomthat-is-latest-startup-to-stop-and-sell-the-roses/

======
pg
This is one of the startups we funded that we personally use the most. They're
easy, reliable, and the flowers are great.

------
njay005
Feels good to hear about such startups!

